# German Shepherd cropped ears



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

So I was wondering what German shepherds would look like with cropped ears, so I decided to test it out on my girl
And quite frankly it looks ridiculous haha! Thought I’d share with you guys! Cropped ears are definitely not a shep thing!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Cropped ears shouldn’t be an any breed thing! I hate the way cropped ears look, and the reasoning behind them.


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

That’s your opinion and I’ll respect it! Unlike you, I love cropped ears on bully breeds and molossers.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Jchrest said:


> Cropped ears shouldn’t be an any breed thing! I hate the way cropped ears look, and the reasoning behind them.


I think in some cases they could help. I've heard they may help with ear infections. I've met a lot of big large breed dogs with the heavy floppy ears and a lot of them suffer a lot because of that.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
I think in some cases they could help. I've heard they may help with ear infections. I've met a lot of big large breed dogs with the heavy floppy ears and a lot of them suffer a lot because of that.[/QUOTE]

That’s odd, my vet told me that the ear infections my dog suffers from is in part due to him having erect ears. I have never seen an article supporting medical reasons for having ears cropped. In fact, most dog alterations are now being penalized. That includes docked tails and cropped ears. 

The common procedure being used is BYB doing it themselves, in very painful way, and not done in a sterile environment. They use floss, fishing line, butcher knives, etc. infections can cause long term damage to the tissue surrounding the area (whether ears or tails). Dogs ears first started being cropped when they were working dogs, and literally fighting bulls, bears, whatever target animal the owners wanted to take down. So they cropped ears to prevent the other animals from being able to latch on to the floppy ears and harm the animal. 

There is no medical reason (other than extreme cases) for tail docking or ear cropping unless you are actually using the dog for its original purpose, and I doubt many people are using dogs to track down bulls and bears. 

They are either fighting dogs, bait dogs, or being cropped to make them “look tougher.” 

I could go on and on, but I won’t. It’s beating a dead horse, and I’m not going to change anyone’s opinions on an Internet forum. To each their own, but I will never condone the practice myself.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I think there's a good reason to crop the tails of spaniels and other dogs being used to hunt game birds, because the spaniel's tail is perfectly designed to snag on burs.

And I have to confess, I DO like the look of Dobes and Danes with cropped ears...


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Tail docking because you work your dog is far different than cropping ears. The ears being done now are for cosmetic purposes, or because they fight dogs, or want that tough bully breed look. If it’s an actual working dog, you’re likely not purchasing from BYB, and they are having vets handle the docking. 

My parents raised and bred Rottweilers, which is a dog known for cropped tails. We never cropped our dogs tails, and if the people purchasing them wanted them docked, we would met them at the vets office with the pup to ensure it was being handled properly, with the purchasers being the one paying for the dock. We rarely ran into issues with them not being docked. Some large breeds like Rotts and the larger bullies, can run into issues with breaking a bone in the tail from the heavy tail wagging, but even when this occurs, the vets don’t do a full dock, the remove just past the break. 

Now I promise this time I really will stop beating a dead horse ?. But I secretly know I will never own a Dobbie because I think they look ridiculous without clipped ears ?.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some folks in the sticks do their tail cropping just like they do their neutering, with rubber bands. 

Another fellow told me point black that if you don't crop a shepherd's ears, they will never stand. 

I am not a fan of cropping or docking or the nicking of nads, but I am less a fan of the government putting their over-large nose into matters they should not be involved with. So, while I don't like these mutilations, I respect the right of others to do these things with animals they own, if they want to.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Selzer said: Another fellow told me point blank that if you don't crop a shepherd's ears, they will never stand.

:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:

Dear God, the amount of ignorance out there never fails to amaze me! So where do all those show Shepherds with erect, uncropped ears come from, then?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> I think there's a good reason to crop the tails of spaniels and other dogs being used to hunt game birds, because the spaniel's tail is perfectly designed to snag on burs.
> 
> And I have to confess, I DO like the look of Dobes and Danes with cropped ears...


I am opposed to both cropping and docking, unless its for some actual purpose. And there are very few actual purposes any more, at least in North America. 
I know a few Danes who had to have tails cropped due to injury, and little wonder. Those tails are deadly weapons that get lashed around with enough force to leave welts and dent appliances.
All I see now is ears being cropped for cosmetic reasons, and it dramatically changes the appearance and perception. I was over the moon when the CKC ruled that all breeds could be shown with natural ears and tails, and they are winning.
Twenty-five years ago my vet would refuse to do ears or tails unless a dog was being shown or there was a medical necessity. He was well ahead of the curve and his family bred and showed Danes. He fought through his whole career to have both docking and cropping banned unless for medical reasons.

When Shadow was little, before I got her, her ears were damaged somehow. She is missing one tip and the edges of both are damaged. I have to be a bit careful in the cold with her. A vet asked if I wanted him to "fix" her ears, clean them up and reshape them. I asked if it would help in any way, if there was a risk of health issues or infection. Well no but she would look better.
I love Shadow, dents and dings and all. Just the way she is. My answer was no. 
I respect other peoples opinions but will remain opposed to surgery for purely cosmetic reasons.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think to each their own. I know I had braces lots of boy babies are circumcised and I’m sure their are people against that. I have seen many puppies ear crops and tails docked in a very clean and humane way by a very gifted veterinarian who is one of the greats in my book anything else I would not support. I like dobies with their ears and tails done- their can be benefits in regards to ear infections although it’s more for looks.


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

I had my dogs done as a fashion statement


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

99% of people getting a GSD get it for its cosmetics...And that goes for most breeds. What the heck do the little yep yap dogs have to offer? Nothing, other than someone finds them attractive to look at. If cosmetics weren't the driver for breeding, there wouldn't be breeds. 

Pits should have ears cropped, just like dobbie and rots should have tails docked. I would never own one of these dogs if they didn't have the appropriate parts cropped or docked. Oh, lets not forget the mini pinch., GSP, etc. If you don't like the practice, don't support a breeder that sells these breeds.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

eddie1976E said:


> 99% of people getting a GSD get it for its cosmetics...And that goes for most breeds. What the heck do the little yep yap dogs have to offer? Nothing, other than someone finds them attractive to look at. If cosmetics weren't the driver for breeding, there wouldn't be breeds.
> 
> Pits should have ears cropped, just like dobbie and rots should have tails docked. I would never own one of these dogs if they didn't have the appropriate parts cropped or docked. Oh, lets not forget the mini pinch., GSP, etc. If you don't like the practice, don't support a breeder that sells these breeds.


Lol. That’s all.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am really not sure what prompted the topic but I don't know why anybody would crop ears on a dog that already has erect ears. Makes no sense to me.

Anyhow, although I agree that some dogs' appearance can be enhanced with cropping, I never understood why anybody would want to dock a dog's tail and stare at an anus walking around. 

I once read some studies about breeding erect ears and short tails in dogs and it didn't seem so hard to do. One would think breeders would consider the alternative. 

Considering ears alone, so many times cropped ears fail to stand, even with subsequent, corrective surgeries. People need to take that into cosmetic consideration. 

As for the magnificent tails, my how dogs use them for rudders! One of my favorite pictures is of my middle bitch as she was hanging a sharp left. The front of her body was moving left, the back of her body was airborne, the back legs pointing horizontally straight out in the position she had been traveling, and her tail was spiked to the ground being used as a pivot. She's a remarkably athletic and agile little thing.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> 99% of people getting a GSD get it for its cosmetics...And that goes for most breeds. What the heck do the little yep yap dogs have to offer? Nothing, other than someone finds them attractive to look at. If cosmetics weren't the driver for breeding, there wouldn't be breeds.
> 
> Pits should have ears cropped, just like dobbie and rots should have tails docked. I would never own one of these dogs if they didn't have the appropriate parts cropped or docked. Oh, lets not forget the mini pinch., GSP, etc. If you don't like the practice, don't support a breeder that sells these breeds.


Guess I'm the one percent. What a dog looks like would never factor in a decision to bring it home. And I can guarantee that the very last thing on my mind when we were on patrol was what my dog looked like. 
Some Terriers are pretty small, they were absolutely purpose bred and the different breeds evolved from different regions. Lhasa Apso's, Pekes, Shiba's and Doxie's all had a purpose and the MinPins you mentioned are also ratters. Looks weren't the factor, climate and conditions along with ability shaped the breeds. 
By the way, the AKC is one of the last hold outs on mandatory cropping and docking as it is illegal in most European countries and in Canada several provinces have now made it so as well. I'm guessing that means an imported Dobe may arrive in it's natural state.


----------



## tangelo (Sep 15, 2018)

If you check out all the pit fighting history back in the day the majority of the champion dogs were not cropped.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I have always had American Pit Bull Terriers and I assure you that cropping is NOT in any way part of the standard. 

I agree that certain breeds look cool, but that isn’t reason enough for me to go through the hassle of paying to have my dog mutilated. I love tails, and they have such a purpose to the dog via communication and balance. Always the great debate lol


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

If you like the look up a dog with upright ears just get a breed that matches your needs that has pricked ears. There's plenty enough choices.


----------



## Hc241 (Apr 10, 2020)

Jchrest said:


> Cropped ears shouldn’t be an any breed thing! I hate the way cropped ears look, and the reasoning behind them.


Well sometimes it’s necessary like we had a working line dog that needed theirs cropped so when in pursuit of suspect they couldn’t grab the the dogs ear in a fight and pull.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

We had 3 great Danes...2 had cropped ears and I liked the look. The last GD went natural and while lovable lacked that majestic GD look.

We love the responsive ear look of the 2 GSD dogs we've owned but would never crop them...they're great the way God made them.

Heck when I talk to Saint he looks at me, cocks his head back and forth, it's like his ears are responding to meaningful thoughts.


----------



## DalmatianMom (Jun 7, 2021)

Kennaandkurama said:


> That’s your opinion and I’ll respect it! Unlike you, I love cropped ears on bully breeds and molossers.


That’s actually inaccurate. Cropping ears can actually lead to a higher risk of infection. I attached a link for you. 








Why People Cut Their Dog's Ears (And Why You Shouldn't) - Hot Dog on a Leash


Dog ears come in a variety of shapes and sizes, much like the different breeds themselves. However, rather than cherish their dog for how they’ve naturally come into the world, some owners think it’s a good idea to engage in ear cropping to get a more “desirable” appearance. This tends to happen...




hotdogonaleash.com


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I think in some cases they could help. I've heard they may help with ear infections. I've met a lot of big large breed dogs with the heavy floppy ears and a lot of them suffer a lot because of that.[/QUOTE]

That’s odd, my vet told me that the ear infections my dog suffers from is in part due to him having erect ears. I have never seen an article supporting medical reasons for having ears cropped. In fact, most dog alterations are now being penalized. That includes docked tails and cropped ears.

The common procedure being used is BYB doing it themselves, in very painful way, and not done in a sterile environment. They use floss, fishing line, butcher knives, etc. infections can cause long term damage to the tissue surrounding the area (whether ears or tails). Dogs ears first started being cropped when they were working dogs, and literally fighting bulls, bears, whatever target animal the owners wanted to take down. So they cropped ears to prevent the other animals from being able to latch on to the floppy ears and harm the animal.

There is no medical reason (other than extreme cases) for tail docking or ear cropping unless you are actually using the dog for its original purpose, and I doubt many people are using dogs to track down bulls and bears.

They are either fighting dogs, bait dogs, or being cropped to make them “look tougher.”

I could go on and on, but I won’t. It’s beating a dead horse, and I’m not going to change anyone’s opinions on an Internet forum. To each their own, but I will never condone the practice myself.
[/QUOTE]
Cropping and docking is part of many breed standards, if you want to show that dog and be a reputable breeder, you breed to standard.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

And I just posted on an old thread lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> And I just posted on an old thread lol


Yyyyyup, you sure did.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Yyyyyup, you sure did.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

As long as you're not responding directly to a long gone OP or poster, no harm.

If you've ever had a GSD where one or both ears never went up, it changes their whole appearance and people's perception of them.

Soft friendly "Sheprador"-like lol









To "You Wanna Mess with Me"?!?!
Well' personally yes, but most people....









Here's a Cane Corso, just a big ol' friendly bulldog









To this:


----------

